
Where to Live - simonsarris
https://simonsarris.substack.com/p/where-to-live
======
simonebrunozzi
> While it is easy for city dwellers to call everyone else unsophisticated, it
> is plain to everyone else that people who spend their lives as city dwellers
> tend to collect neuroses.

One of the best quotes of the article.

